# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Syneo 5-helpt het meteen?

## Gast Lise

hai ,
Kheb 1 vraagje.
Helpt Syneo 5 meteen.
Kheb odorex geprobeert. Maar was grote mislukking.
Kkon wel jankun.
Kben nu bang dat dit ook bij Syneo gebeurd!!

Help me please!

----------


## Acnaib

ik heb syneo 5 1x geprobeerd en het holp NIET meteen, maar een vriendin van mij noemt het een wondermiddel. Zelf gebruik ik odorex extra dry lotion. Die is helemaal prima en is niet duur; om en om 2,25 euro, ligt eraan waar je 'm haalt. Succes

----------


## poipoi

Weet iemand waar syneo 5 verkrijgbaar is in België?

----------


## Syl"

_ik heb vanmiddag dat syNeo 5 gekocht en ben zo bang dat het niet werkt,
odorex heb ik ongeveer een jaar of 1.5 gebruikt maar nu werkt het niet meer.
ik heb hier gelezen dat Syneo 5 helemaal geweldig is dus heb ik het maar gekocht. 
ik hoooop dat het werkt._

----------


## Rochelle

en werkt het?

----------

